# Closet/Shelf Queens



## Banshee (Jun 17, 2005)

Had a free moment with the digicam and lights in the same room so.....
My Mr. Bulk section: LGI's and SpaceNeedles






1 to 2 cell section:





Surefire Workhorses:





If I can agther all the EDC and car-carried lights..I'l post those as well. 
Curse you CPF !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mags (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice lights! Is the Surefire M1 a good performer? I dont know crap about infrared light. Can it be considered "bright"?


----------



## Banshee (Jun 17, 2005)

I've only used it with my Sony Digital8 camcorder with "nightshot" It makes a very tight beam..I prefer the IR Inova..more spotlightish.

But barely emit the merest hin tof visible red when turned on


----------



## Lurveleven (Jun 17, 2005)

What is the purple light in picture #2?

So what do you EDC if the McLuxIII-PD has become a shelf queen?

Sigbjoern


----------



## Banshee (Jun 17, 2005)

The purple anodized light is on ofCPF member PEU's famous Neoca's CR2 based bb400 mini lights. too pretty to hang off a keychain.

The McLux PD is too new to have made it to the EDC circuit yet. Currently I am carrying a dead E2E round body (black) with mutant green clickie tailcap and black PR-T head. 
Backup is a modded minimag with someone kick *** modded LED light engine!


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 18, 2005)

Mine are safe queens, but if you knew the combination you'd find a bare al Lionheart and an E1e modified by McGizmo to hold an Opalec Newbeam. They're my limited-production lights. .


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't carry those:










bernie


----------



## cy (Jun 18, 2005)

try not to have shelve queens. EDC my best light Li14430/CR2 on a neck lanyard 7X24. 

Then I use a EDC rotation light paired with above. Lights not used are sold off. 

I'm going on a boy scout trek at Philmont with my son soon. I'll be taking my Li14430/CR2 as primary. Arc AAA will be backup. considering BD headlamp, but is too heavy when counting grams.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 18, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif Carry the sucker! There will _eventually_ be more! 

All but 4 of my lights are "shelf queens" and only see usage at a campout or get-together. jtice might want to hump a maxabeam around, but not me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Two are on my person when clothed, one is in my truck's glovebox, and the last is on my coffee table, and used nightly. Having to worry about battery status/condition for the "shelf" lights is a PITA!

Larry


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Mags (Jun 21, 2005)

I cant afford to have any lights MIA because I dont have enough of them. Good part about not having a large population is its easier to keep track.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry ... I tried. I treid hard. But I failed. I couldn't put this gem, this marvel, this kind gift ... on my destructive keychain. I couldn't. And I am regretting it every day.
bernie


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 22, 2005)

I have no shelf queen other than my Orb Raw (because it is not water resistant-bad for carrying) and my M3T because it is the light that I survived a Mountain Lion attack with( okay, that and the fact that I can what whatever the M3T can in a M6 once i figured out where the slots for 3 batts to go).


----------



## Fumin_Lumen (Jun 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
Backup is a modded minimag with someone kick *** modded LED light engine

[/ QUOTE ]
Is that what that light is third from the right in the second picture? If so where did you get such a mod?

Oh and Hi everybody!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif This is my first post here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Banshee (Jun 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Fumin_Lumen said:*
[ QUOTE ]
Backup is a modded minimag with someone kick *** modded LED light engine

[/ QUOTE ]
Is that what that light is third from the right in the second picture? If so where did you get such a mod?

Oh and Hi everybody!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif This is my first post here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

second photo..top row 3rd light is a Surefire E1E Winelight
The EDC minimag isnt pictured...YET


----------



## cy (Jun 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Larry ... I tried. I treid hard. But I failed. I couldn't put this gem, this marvel, this kind gift ... on my destructive keychain. I couldn't. And I am regretting it every day.
bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bernie, Solution is carry your precious CR2 on a infinity ultra G neck lanyard. This is the best lanyard I have found anywhere. purchased several Ultra G's for lanyard. Gave ultra G away, but kept lanyards.

Feels like it's almost not there. You can pull it out to use at will and your precious is protected at all times. 

here's pic of my Li14430/CR2 EDC 7x24 for 10 months. Not a scratch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2005)

Good idea with the lanyard! Will use a small one and put my precious in the little watch-pocket of my jeans ... that's the solutiion. Fully protected. Finally /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bernie, I have some black or silver/grey paracord left and could find a miniclip and cord end as well, just send me an e-mail or pm...

Chrisse


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanx chrisse ... I have plenty of little lanyards lying around that came with various light s... I'll use those.
And I also discovered a kydex holster for this little gem ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... which isn't acceptable as EDC carry method at work but will do on vacation just fine ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernie


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
And I also discovered a kydex holster for this little gem ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... which isn't acceptable as EDC carry method at work but will do on vacation just fine ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you get this from? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chrisse


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... from someone with a big heart and too much time on his hands ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2005)

And to bring this one back on track a bit ... found another untouchable light:


----------



## JanCPF (Jun 29, 2005)

Bernie, you take very nice pictures. Well, you've heard it before, but it doesn't hurt to point it out again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Jan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2005)

The only flashlight in my arsenal that does not get used a lot because it might get scratched up if I do is my CPF Orb.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanx Jan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
bernie


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 1, 2005)

hmmm shelf queens..

My wife took my camera on vacation so I had to take these with my mobile phone. 

*I took my cpf orb #008 out for some sunlight.*





*My Superflashlight I proto #13*





*My TnC Lithium Lux-V #5/10*





they are just too pretty to use but I admire the heck outta them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Doug


----------



## Gander_Man (Jul 1, 2005)

Bernie,
No disrespect intended, just trying to save you from the inevitable frustration and shame *L*- 

There's no way anyone who buys as cool of lights as you do is going to last carrying any of those works of art everyday. Within days they'll be back glistening on the shelf where they belong, and 10 years from now you'll be thankfull that you're that mentally ill *L*.

Admit it... the only reason you spent all that time and money going to school to become a Physician was so you wouls have enough money to be able to buy a few lights you don't mind EDC'ing so you can KEEP your best ones works of art.

Empathizing, *S*,
- Russ


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey Russ ... unfortunately a physician in Germany won't earn enough to do as you suggest, at least not nowadays. 
But you might be right ... and they will eventuyll end up as permanent Shelf Queens anyway.

BTW ... you should have some of those to show-off, too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... on with the pics! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

bernie


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
hmmm shelf queens..

My wife took my camera on vacation so I had to take these with my mobile phone. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Damn, Doug, those are some unbelievable pictures with a *mobile phone!* What, are they putting Nikons inside phones nowadays? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 2, 2005)

it's a Sony S700i with a 1.3 meg camera. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

sometimes its nice to have a camera with a phone attached..

doug


----------



## paulr (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't carry my McLux TK in terms of EDC or anything like that, but I do use it around the house all the time. My USL when it arrives will probably be a shelf queen.


----------

